# Loraine Boettner



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

Loraine Boettner, American Presbyterian (March 7, 1901 -- January 3, 1990) was the author of many notable Reformed works, including:

_The Reformed Doctrine of Presdestination_
_The Christian Attitude Towards War_
_The Millennium_
_Roman Catholicism_

More on his life and works can be found here and here.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 11, 2006)

Wasn't he the one who coined TULIP?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

Inquiring minds would like to know!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've enjoyed a few of his works over the years, even if he was a postmillenialist. (I'm amillennial)


----------



## caddy (Dec 11, 2006)

I am quite fond of Boettner seeing that it was primairly his work that convinced me of the soundness of so many of the Reformed Doctrines. I loaned out my copy of _Predestination_ to a friend over a year ago. I need to get that back. It is thoroughly marked up, like most of my books.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 12, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Wasn't he the one who coined TULIP?



 

Due to the Puritan Board exclusive, I seriously believe that to be most probable.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

Loraine Boettner


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 6, 2007)

She's one of my favorite writers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> She's one of my favorite writers.



Yeah, but I have a slight preference for Jean Calvin.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 6, 2007)

Jean borrowed a lot from her mentor St. Hilary of Poitiers, another fine lady.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Jean borrowed a lot from her mentor St. Hilary of Poitiers, another fine lady.



The more modern writings of Francis Schaeffer are quite good too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

Not as keen on Meredith Kline, however.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 6, 2007)

Good one Andrew, I was going to answer with Mariano di Gangi but I think Meredith definitely wins the contest for The Most Gender Ambiguous Name for a Reformed Theologian. Well done.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 6, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Not as keen on Meredith Kline, however.



I Believe Kim Riddelbarger fancy’s her work.


----------

